# Modern aircraft noises



## ppopsie (Feb 18, 2009)

Recently I heard a new type of aircraft noise which was in light and high tone, and not too heavy and loud. The plane turned out to be an E-2C, probably fitted with new type of propelles of seven skewed blades, swiftly passing probably at 1500ft overhead inbound for its base airfield. I knew they brought in a new carrier and flying units here a few months ago.

I used to listen to the noises of the old E-2Cs which was very heavy and powerful. It was even louder than both the P-3Cs and the C-130s. The noise from Kawanishi US-2 flying boat is quite another, stood out from the each's, with very low and heavy rumble that I love the most. I am not interested in those emitted from the faster (and noisy) jets.

Has anyone heard the noise from C-130Js fitted with new type propellers?


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, stationed here at charleston, we get alot of C-130 traffic. A few J's come through, but there is no major difference in sound between the old props and new props of the J's.


----------



## ppopsie (Feb 18, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> A few J's come through, but there is no major difference in sound between the old props and new props of the J's.



Thanks! So that was good old one. I love the C-130s too.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 18, 2009)

Perhaps you heard the new E-2D?


----------



## ppopsie (Feb 19, 2009)

Oops that's it!


----------

